# Famous Last words



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't know why, but I have a fondness for last words. I don't know if these are true or not, so just read them for amusement. And please, if anyone knows of anymore, would you share them?

http://listverse.com/2007/08/22/20-famous-last-words/

Walt Disney-Kurt Russell

Douglas Fairbanks, Sr.-I've never felt better.

P.T. Barnum-How were the receipts today at Madison Square Garden?

Lavinia Fisher, hanged for murder on February 18, 1820, while wearing her white wedding dress gown-If any of you have a message for the Devil, give it to me, for I am about to meet him!

Errol Flynn-I've had a hell of a lot of fun and I've enjoyed every minute of it.

Frank "Tight Lips" Gusenberg, American mobster murdered as part of the Saint Valentine's Day massacre. Note: In response to a police officer who asked "Who shot you?"-Nobody shot me.

Richard Harris, actor. Note: Spoken to fellow hotel guests, as he was wheeled through the foyer by paramedics-It was the food! Don't touch the food!

Bob Hope, Note: Spoken to his wife when asked where he wanted to be buried.-Surprise me.

Terry Kath, rock musician in the band Chicago context: As he put the gun he was cleaning to his head and pulled the trigger. Though the gun had no magazine in it, Kath was unaware that a bullet was already in the chamber; he was killed instantly.-Don't worry&#8230;it's not loaded&#8230;

Boris Karloff-Walter Pidgeon.

Tom "Black Jack" Ketchum, notorious train robber, context: Said after springing up the gallow steps to his execution; the rope was too long, and he was decapitated-I'll be in Hell before you start breakfast! Let her rip!

Stan Laurel, before dying of a heart attack. [Nurse: "Oh, Mr. Laurel, do you ski?"] "No, but I'd rather be skiing than doing what I'm doing."

William Saroyan-Everybody has got to die, but I have always believed an exception would be made in my case. What now?

Mark Twain Note: Spoken to his daughter Clara-Good bye. If we meet-

H. G. Wells Note: Wells did not realize he was dying.-Go away. I'm all right.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's the funniest one in the article:

_"Now, now, my good man, this is no time for making enemies." (said by Voltaire when asked by a priest to renounce Satan.)_

When Henry David Thoreau was dying of tuberculosis, his aunt asked him if he was at peace with God. His response was "I was not aware that we had quarreled." The last clear thing he said was, "Now comes good sailing," and then two words: "moose" and "Indian."


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd like to think I would go out like Richard Harris, making a joke. 

I'd also like to know what Bela Lugosi's last words were.


----------

